# إعراب: زُرتُ مدينةَ أبو ظبي



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
ما هو إعراب كلمة (أبو ظبي) في الجملة التالية :
زرت مدينة أبو ظبي ..
؟
وما علة عدم تأثر كلمة (ابو) بتغير موقعها من الجملة وبالعوامل الداخلة عليها ، بينما تتأثر نفس الكلمة في (أبو بكر) ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أبوظبي بدل من مدينة، منصوب.
نظريا يجب أن تكون أبا ظبي، ولكننا في هذا الزمن نعامل كلمات مثل هذه على أنها وحدة واحدة وليست مكونة من كلمتين لذا لا تتغير. لا أعرف مدى صحة هذا.


----------



## Matat

"مدينة" مضاف و"أبو ظبي" مبني على الحكاية في محل جر مضاف إليه


Mahaodeh said:


> نظريا يجب أن تكون أبا ظبي،


بل يجب أن يكون "أبي ظبي" لو لم يكن مبنيا.


----------

